# golden trial in Stl.?



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Just heard that Huntleighs That's a Winner "Buck" won the Open!!!! Congrats 
to John Hughes and Bruce Ahlers on "Little Bucks" Win!!!!
Buck is by FC Westwoods Sunday Silence "Buck"!! That makes 
3 of Bucks offspring with Open wins!!!! Congrats guys!!!
Proud Papa Regards,

Aaron
*


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Trey Lawrence and Wine( Tall Oaks Aged to Perfection) on winning the derby. 3 trials run with 2 wins and a jam. Made derby list and doesn't age out till late October. Way to go Trey and Dana.


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Just heard that Huntleighs That's a Winner "Buck" won the Open!!!! Congrats
> to John Hughes and Bruce Ahlers on "Little Bucks" Win!!!!
> Buck is by FC Westwoods Sunday Silence "Buck"!! That makes
> 3 of Bucks offspring with Open wins!!!! Congrats guys!!!
> ...


Congrats to Jimmie D in the Open. 3rd (Bandit), 4th (Denali), and RJ ( Mercy).


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

John Daniels said:


> Congrats to Jimmie D in the Open. 3rd (Bandit), 4th (Denali), and RJ ( Bandit).


John, Did Bandit get a third or an RJ? Thanks!


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

JKOttman said:


> John, Did Bandit get a third or an RJ? Thanks!


Sorry about that. I Fixed it. Bandit 3rd and Mercy got RJ.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Jeff Saladin and Santa Fe"s Road Rage "Harlee" for the Qual win. Nice job!!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Just heard that Huntleighs That's a Winner "Buck" won the Open!!!! Congrats
> to John Hughes and Bruce Ahlers on "Little Bucks" Win!!!!
> Buck is by FC Westwoods Sunday Silence "Buck"!! That makes
> 3 of Bucks offspring with Open wins!!!! Congrats guys!!!
> ...


Thanks, Aaron. Congratulations to Mark Medford who got 2nd with Molly. Also, congratulations to Jimmy Darnell on a great week-end and to all of the jams especially Martha and Lassie.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Jeff Saladin on winning the qual and to Dennis and Mary Lou Bath on second in the qual. Good work.


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations to Jimmy Darnell and Mark Brashear for an open 4th and an amateur JAM!! 
Congrats to jimmy on an open 3rd and RJ. Nice weekend for team wild wings retrievers.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Amateur results:
1) True/Mark Medford
2) Gauge/Dr. Bruce Ahlers
3) Lassie/ Martha Blank
4) Ben/ Dr. Bruce Ahlers
RJ Micro/ Tom Bogusky
Jams. John Gianladis and Mark Brashear


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to all! Jeff, I bet you must be on cloud 9! Wowee!

See you in a few weeks.

It's nice to see Trey and Dana have turned out a nice performing pup! Congrats!

Chris


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

captain2560 said:


> Congrats to Jeff Saladin on winning the qual and to Dennis and Mary Lou Bath on second in the qual. Good work.


I'll second that one on both counts! Way to go Jeff and Dennis!


----------

